# Northern Virginia Reptile Expo Vendors



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello,

I was thinking about going to the Northern Virginia Reptile Expo on the 12th of December and was wondering if there were any one going to be selling there. Looking to pick up some more plants and a few more Varadero. If you plan on being there please let me know.

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bump, now that we are closing in on the 10th any vendors going to be at the event?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

*
Northern Virginia Reptile Expo*

December 1 at 5:37am · 




VENDOR'S LIST for 12/10/2016
Outback Reptiles
Maryland Reptile Farm
Kamel's Spiders
T&B Reptile Zone
Brian Sharp Reptiles
E&K Dart Frogs 
Propagation, Inc
Rick Krumrine Reptiles
RZK Rodents
The Dragons Den
Scentsy by Amy
Reasonable Reptiles
Amazonian Reef
Just Lizards
Chill Reptiles
Got Balls 
Maestro Exotics 
Ancient Reptiles 
Reptilian Arts 
RTF House Of Reptiles 
Dale Mitchell


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Its all on their Facebook... Looks like E and K has Varadero if that availability list is up to date... I would call them and reserve yours:

Frog Availability


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

I have bought frogs & supplies from both E&K (Randy) and Amazonian Reef (Patrick).
Picking up my first pums at the show- very excited


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I sent them an email so hopefully they still have some available!


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm always there. I have lots of frogs , plants, broms, flies, springs and woodlice. I have tons of frogs including sexable subadults of azureus, black Saul Yellowbacks and robertus. Lots of other tinc and auratus ,morphs, some thumbs and maybe a few surprises.


----------

